

Algolia (powering HN Search) just launched a free hacker plan - redox_
http://venturebeat.com/2014/10/01/search-as-a-service-provider-algolia-debuts-free-plan-opens-west-coast-data-center/

======
ndessaigne
This free plan is available from our pricing page:
[https://www.algolia.com/pricing#Hacker](https://www.algolia.com/pricing#Hacker)

------
aglazer
Awesome! Very excited to use the hacker plan on some smaller sites.

